# Does anyone NOT regularly wear foundation?



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 8, 2008)

This, by the way, is not a criticism of those those that do.

I've been lucky enough to have pretty even toned skin most of the time, and I tend to only wear foundation when I have a blemish and need a concealer, so a foundation makes sense or on an ultra special occasion. Even when I do wear a base, I love for my actual skin to shine through. I wanna see my freckles, LOL.  Plus, I sweat and I'd hate to dab at my face and smear/streak anything.

Are there any others out there who just don't wear it all the time, and if so, why?

For those that do, do you do so because you need to, or because that seems to just be standard practice?


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (May 8, 2008)

I don't ever wear foundation. I really should since I have lots of freckles and uneven skin but to be quite honest, I just can't be bothered + it's impossable to find my shade of foundation since I'm so pale :/


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 8, 2008)

I don't wear foundation because nearly every one I have tried makes me break out, except for the mineral foundation by MAC!  I still don't need it everyday, and maybe it's a makeup crime because I wear eyeshadow and lips everyday...oh well I guess.  LOL


----------



## sofabean (May 8, 2008)

i don't usually wear foundation. i do now since i just bought some and i might as well put it to use (hehe) but i normally don't. i have pretty even skin tone for the most part, just really pinkish red cheeks that i HATE! so i don't wear blush either... i think one of the biggest reasons why i wear foundation is to hide my natural cheek color.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (May 8, 2008)

I don't because my skin is awful and it doesn't help.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2008)

I don't because my skin is even-toned and I don't like to cover my freckles!  I only wear concealor to cover up my dark circles.  The only time I ever put on foundation is for special events...and sometimes, not even then.  Not to mention, it's the least fun part of makeup.  I'd rather spend the extra time putting on pretty eyeshadow.


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (May 8, 2008)

I wear foundation daily, because my skin is not even skin-toned, some parts are red (cheeks) and some brown (undereye area)... so bad. Even if I am in hurry and do not wear any other make up, I have to put on foundation to leave house.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 8, 2008)

I have to wear foundation because I have many acne scars on my cheeks and my skin tone is uneven and I have awful undereye circles.But if my skin was perfect and I didn't have any scars I wouldn't wear foundation either.


----------



## Pimpinett (May 8, 2008)

I only wear concealer and loose powder in the day. My skin is fairly even in tone, I just have dark circles and sometimes a bit of hormonal acne to 
cover up, so I can't be bothered, and I like to let my skin breathe as much as possible. I love foundation for evening, though.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 8, 2008)

I don't always wear foundation and I never wear concealor. I always do wear powder though. The reason why I don't always wear foundation is that my skin is really close to flawless so I wear an anti moisturizer(mattifying serum) and powder to capitalize on that.  I also have hard to match skin, its very pale gold. All the gold toned foundations are too pink or peach for me except NARS.  I also don't wear much foundation because Hawaii is miserabley hot and humid all the time and if I am not going to be in air con, its a bad idea. 
If a foundation is not oil free, it makes me break out. Breaking out is not worth it. Having a face that didn't perfectly match my neck is not worth it either.  Foundation is about perfection, and if it is not going to look perfect and absolutely natural, don;t bother.  Its also why I do not swirl tap and buff.  Mineral foundations are often shiny and metallic and that never looks natural.


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2008)

Since I changed my skin care & exfoliate with the wave - I hardly ever wear foundation unless a special occasion.
Concealer, BPB, Eyes & lips though


----------



## MACATTAK (May 9, 2008)

I wear mineral foundation daily.  To me it seems more natural than liquid foundations (though I use those when I have more time).  My mineral foundation is light enough that my freckles show through, yet has enough coverage to cover up my very red cheeks and any blemishes.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 9, 2008)

I don't. I never have. I have been trying to even my skin and reduce/fade blemishes for a while now and I've finally gotten a good thing going on, so I stick to wearing my MSFN because I think I look ghastly without it.


----------



## KikiB (May 9, 2008)

I mean honestly, I should wear foundation, but I don't. It's one thing that I don't hassle with because my face colour changes drastically during the year. Also my skin looks decent enough without foundation, so I just do eyes, lips, and blush-the latter of the three I didn't really do daily until recently.


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

I don't wear foundation everyday, because it tends to make me break out if I wear it all the time. I like giving my skin a break from all the makeup sometimes.

I do wear foundation if I'm red in some areas or if I'm going somewhere special.

Today I just wore concealer in necessary spots, and blush, plus eyes & lips.


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 9, 2008)

I wear foundation everyday. Even if I dont do the rest of my face, if Im leavig the house I take a few minutes to do my foundation. I have uneven skin and wearing it just makes me feel more confident. Plus I dont break out very easily so wearing foundation everyday doesnt affect my skin that much. If I had perfect skin I wouldnt wear it everyday though.


----------



## Deena (May 9, 2008)

I haven't worn foundation in ages, I only wear tinted moisturizer and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't get any foundation to look natural on me for some reason.It makes me feel kinda...trapped lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also hate the way most foundations smell, it gives me a headache


----------



## foxyqt (May 9, 2008)

i never wear foundation except for special occassions (weddings, parties, etc...) but i do put on concealer under my eyes everyday


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 9, 2008)

I used to NEVER wear foundation. Now (if I can be bothered) I just use powder. Liquid just doesn't seem to sit nicely on my skin? And I just dont need the coverage.

I NEVER wear concealer, I dont even OWN any, lol  oh well


----------



## Paramnesia (May 9, 2008)

I don't because I haven't found one that matches my skin tone.


----------



## redambition (May 9, 2008)

i wear MSFN every day. it's like a powder foundation to me.

i wear liquid foundation on special occasions.


----------



## adela88 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_I don't ever wear foundation. I really should since I have lots of freckles and uneven skin but to be quite honest, I just can't be bothered + it's impossable to find my shade of foundation since I'm so pale :/_

 

i had the exact problem, but then i tried Blanc Universal De Chanel (it comes in a big white cream/compact pot) and its a lifesaver
it just makes your freckles glow, while making your skin look smoother


----------



## Nadeshda (May 9, 2008)

I don't wear foundation everyday for two reasons... the first one is because I'm lazy  The second is because I always wake up late for classes and I just don't have time to do it. So I usually only wear foundation if I'm going out to dinner, to a club, or something like that, or when I want to get all dolled up for my bf. And even then I'm lazy... I bought a cream to powder foundation so it would be easy to spread and I wouldn't have to set it!


----------



## damsel (May 9, 2008)

i don't wear foundation or concealer. my skin in acne-prone and oily so i like to let it "breathe" as much as possible. i like to focus on fixing the problem, rather than covering it up. i currently use medication that my derm. prescribed to treat acne and even-out my skintone.

i still wear mineralize skinfinish natural though to give my face that polished look.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 9, 2008)

I usually don't wear foundation unless I'm wearing makeup.  Even then, if my skin is fine I'll skip it.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_i don't usually wear foundation. i do now since i just bought some and i might as well put it to use (hehe) but i normally don't. i have pretty even skin tone for the most part, just really pinkish red cheeks that i HATE! so i don't wear blush either... i think one of the biggest reasons why i wear foundation is to hide my natural cheek color._

 
I used to only wear foundation for photos and special occassions but as I got older, my skin starting changing on me, so I wear it almost everyday. I mostly use MAC's Loose Mineralize foundation and HyperReal liquid.

I have the same 'pinkish red cheeks' issue...ugh, I hate it. I'll actually dab a bit of MAC's CCB in Nude over the apples of my cheeks to neutralize the color somewhat, then sweep over highlighter (MSF or even Ricepaper eyeshadow). Sometimes I add contour powder below...I have a really round face


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (May 9, 2008)

I wear concealer every day and sometimes loose powders for going out. I am now looking into a cream to powder foundation for graduation/grad weekend to look more polished and put together.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2008)

I wear foundation every day to help sop up any oilies, and also to cover any redness and old acne marks. My skin's pretty good these days, but it's still not perfect. Even if it was, I'd still probably wear foundation because I don't feel like my full face (eyes, lips) is complete without it.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear it everyday, coz i get used to seeing myself havinf flawless skin, so when i see myself without it, i think 'ewww' ... i dnt think i could ever not wear it, but i dnt care, people just think i have naturally flawless skin hahaha


----------



## holliexoxo88 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just put some of MAC's Mineralized Skin Finish Natural on with a 181 and kind of buff it into my skin. It still gives me the coverage I need without feeling so heavy. I don't really need foundation, it just evens out my skin tone. I love it.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to wear it everyday because i have a lot of hyperpigmentation due to acne (though it's fading- yay!) and i'm still not 100% clear so i HAVE to cover up everyday...i could not leave the house without it. I wish i didn't have to wear it everyday though - it's so tiresome.


----------



## Gadook (Sep 13, 2008)

I almost never wear foundation, my skin is even toned and any blemish or redness/dark undereyes I just cover with concealer. 

I just feel like it's too much when I put on foundation


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't. Well, I'm only 17 so I don't believe I need that perfect look everyday? Plus my skin really isn't too bad, so I only wear it for special occasions or when my skin's bothering me that day.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2008)

i wish i didn't have to wear foundation most days but unfortunately i have funny skin where near my mouth area it looks yellow and on my cheeks and forehead i have red bits. so i feel better when i use foundation to even myself out!!

however i only wear it when i'm at work or oing something special - if i'm on a day off and not seeing many people and just going to the shops i will have a bare face and live with it!!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 13, 2008)

i wear MSF and tinted moisturizer i change it everyday


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 13, 2008)

I can get away with concealer on 1-2 spots if i have a blemish or 2 & I use concealer under my eyes & powder. That's it.
If i'm going to a special occasion i'll wear foundation.

I really don't like my skin covered. I do have pretty good skin. I uses 2 different skin care regiments depending on the season & I moiserize.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I wear mineral foundation daily. To me it seems more natural than liquid foundations (though I use those when I have more time). My mineral foundation is light enough that my freckles show through, yet has enough coverage to cover up my very red cheeks and any blemishes._

 
I completely agree.  I've never worn liquid foundation..I don't need it and it looks too fake on me.  I also don't use really heavy powder for the same reason.  I wear mineral foundation, and to help it stick, I use a tinted moisturizer.  Both of mine are Merle Norman, which I know a lot of people don't wear, but it's a lot cheaper than Bare Minerals - I paid $30 for a tub that's about 4 inches across and 2 inches deep...I bought it over a year ago and I've hardly used half of it.  I have a kabuki I use to buff it on my skin, and when I'm feeling too lazy to wear the tinted moisturizer (I have to mix it with green liquid concealer to cover my red cheeks...) the powder works great enough for me.  And it has a VERY slight shimmer to it, so it gives my skin a radiant glow.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 15, 2008)

For everyday I just wear my Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer. When I am going out, then I'll wear my MUFE HD foundation.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 15, 2008)

I only wear foundation when I go out....I sometimes skip it all together on regular days or will brush on some bare minerals and call it good......


----------



## aimee (Sep 16, 2008)

i have to wear foundation and i use one with heavy coverage because my skintone is uneven ive got pale skin and the red veins are showing through around my nose ...plus i have pimples every now and then


----------



## noangel (Sep 16, 2008)

i wear concealer with loose powder.
reasons i haven't gotten a 'proper' foundation:
1) i live in a hot, humid area. it feels heavy + i will sweat and i'd hate to look uneven after wiping
2) i haven't found a match that looks natural. I've seen myself in photos and my face looks whiter or just unnatural
3) i find loose powder+ concealer quicker and good enough


----------

